# pulling over in the rain



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

i have a cold air intake in my 200

today on the way home from school it started pouring...i've avoided rain until now so it was my first time dealing with the inevitable situation

so it was raining real hard and puddles all over the place so i pulled over into a parking lot and waited for about 45 minutes till the rain slowed down

my question is....was i being too cautious?...should i have just driven home and not worried about water being sucked into my engine?

thanks


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i've driven thru several torential downpours with no problem. all you should watch out for is the puddles that are bumper-high...avoid those at all costs.


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

the general rule of thumb is if you cant see the top of the curb dont drive throught the water. most cai systems are not that low unless the car has been lowered.

best reccomendation is measure from the ground to the cai and then measure a curb and remember where that level is. if its lower than that then yer safe is its not better stop. or get an air bypass valve. aem sells them really neat too.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

red SE-R said:


> *the general rule of thumb is if you cant see the top of the curb dont drive throught the water. most cai systems are not that low unless the car has been lowered.
> 
> best reccomendation is measure from the ground to the cai and then measure a curb and remember where that level is. if its lower than that then yer safe is its not better stop. or get an air bypass valve. aem sells them really neat too. *


yEa skooter, you were way too cautious...45 mins? what you do, hot box the car. From what I've heard you really have to submerge the filter to get any water up there. But 
if you fully want to avoid the hydro-lock paranoia, just buy an AEM bypass valve for your CAI. Or better yet, has anybody seen the second gen bypass valves, the chrome ones? I don't exactly know who makes it but those are nice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

skooter said:


> *i have a cold air intake in my 200 today on the way home from school it started pouring...i've avoided rain until now so it was my first time dealing with the inevitable situation
> 
> so it was raining real hard and puddles all over the place so i pulled over into a parking lot and waited for about 45 minutes till the rain slowed down
> 
> ...


Yes, way too cautious! Time is money man... 45 minutes sitting at the side of the road... you could've been doing something better with your time!  Just kidding... anyway, check out this thread here:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4086

I've only heard of a handful of people ingesting water and it was pretty unusual circumstances in each of them. I thought I came close once but that was 10K miles ago and the car's still running so it obviously didn't ingest water


----------

